

Ask HN: Whats your least pressed key? - aitoehigie

I want to know the least pressed key on your keyboard. Mine is the pause[break] key. whats yours?
======
cowpewter
On my Thinkpad tablet, the lil blue Fn key next to the left-hand Ctrl. It's
not actually necessary for F# keys...I have those. It seems to turn the F keys
into other things...basing on the icons, I'm guessing sleep, alternate display
toggle, brightness controls, eject (eject what? this computer has no optical
drive).

Actually...no. I hit that key on accident sometimes aiming for Ctrl. Not sure
if it counts as being on the keyboard, but the least pressed button on this
computer is the 'Access IBM' button. I don't even have the tools or whatever
it's supposed to launch installed, this laptop's been completely wiped and
replaced with win7.

Scroll lock and Pause are definite runners up.

------
jawns
My five-year old Acer laptop inexplicably has a Euro key to one side of the
"Up" arrow, and a superfluous "$" key to the other side. I've certainly
pressed each of those keys numerous times unintentionally, and cursed the
keyboard designer ... but I can't remember a single time in five years that
I've pressed one intentionally.

------
qjz
My MacBook Pro 17" non-chiclet keyboard has a small 'enter' key on the bottom
row between the right command key and the cursor keys. I don't think I've ever
touched it. Newer models have an 'option' key there, so it must not have been
popular.

------
bd_at_rivenhill
I have the small version of the happy hacker keyboard, and I almost never
press either of the Alt keys because it has a Meta key. I also seem to only
use the left side Meta and Fn keys, so the right side keys are pretty
underused.

------
mhd
On my Macbook: The eject key. (At least the function keys get some usage due
to their secondary functions, although I never use the keyboard lighting
controls either)

On my Model M: Scroll Lock

------
iuguy
On my Mac Mini - the volume keys on my wireless keyboard (My Mac Mini is
plugged into my home theatre setup via an optical link).

On my laptop, probably the right alt gr key.

------
ludwigvan
Ins key.

Even pause[break] has a function, at least on Windows, try Win+pause. I map
scrolllock to scroll-lock function in emacs.

------
user24
scroll lock. I actually stuck a big red panic button[1] over the light on my
old keyboard.

[1] <http://www.iwantoneofthose.com/panic-button/index.html>

------
kingsidharth
The right click alternative on Keyboard.

------
byoung2
The Windows key

------
lachyg
\

